# Article in Sunday Mirror about Sinitta



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hiya

Whilst looking at Sunday Mirror yesterday saw article about Sinitta, saying she is pregnant, a natural surprise  to her boyfriend of 5 months.  I so hope it is true, although not seen it reported elsewhere. She must be at least 12 weeks pregnant if the report is true and I am so delighted for them and her lovely 2 children.  Story reallymade my day.

jane


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

It was on Sky news interactive this morning too. What lovely news, after all her heartbreak. 

C~x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

WOW what lovely news


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

awww i'm so happy for her - after all she's been through what a lovely story xx


----------

